# Pond Filter



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 65.6 gal pond according to the calculator; the dimensions are: 4ft 1.5in length; 2ft 1.5in width and 1ft depth.
My question is what kind of filter do u recommend me investing in? My last pump, I think it was a laguna product, broke down on me. Any Advice is welcome. I'm planning to add a school of white clouds to the pond then put them in a tank during the winter.
Thanks again,
UF :smile:


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

first, get a submursible water pump that will circulate the water about 4 times per hour.

here are the directions i gave someone else for building a filter from a 5g bucket.

any artificial body of water with fish needs a biofilter. it is simply a container that the water passes through, filled with media that promotes the growth and life of nitrifying bacteria. nitrifying bacteria break down fish waste from ammonia, to nitrite, and finally to nitrate. then you have to do water changes to remove the nitrate.

first take a 5g bucket. then get a piece of PVC pipe, about 3" diameter and about 10" longer than the bucket is tall. then get one of the heavier plant saucers that will fit in the bottom of the bucket upside-down (not the flimsy clear kind, but the foux terra-cotta ones)

cut a 3" hole in the lid of the bucket, and a 3" hole in the center of the saucer. drill lots and lots of small holes in the bottom of the saucer (like 1/8" holes. somewhere around there)

cut notches in one end of the PVC pipe, so its something like this |/\_/\_/\_| all the way around.

then cut the blue plastic-y furnace filter into circles that will fit in the bucket, with 3" holes in the center. you can cut them in half, or with a cut through them so they can be opened up to fit around the pipe. cut a hole or another notch in the top of the pipe and get a PVC end-cap that fits on the pipe. the hole or notch should be below the end cap and large enough to snugly fit a piece of 1" flexible hose.

drill another 1" hole on the side of the bucket at the top.

fit the pipe down the center of the bucket, with the saucer at the bottom, upside-down, and the blue furnace filter surrounding it all the way to the top of the bucket.

now, with 100% scilicon sealant (available at any hardware store) fit a 1" piece of flexible hose (also available at any hardware store) from the out-flow of the pump, up to the hole or notch in the top of the PVC pipe. then another piece of hose should go from the hole in the side of the bucket, back out to the pond.

the water flows from the pump, into the top of the PVC, down the inside of the pipe, up through the furnace filter, and out the hole in the side back to the pond.

to make it even better, you can get some PVC valves and split the flow coming from the pump, so that you can make the water either go straight from the pump to the water feature, or through the filter. this comes in very handy in the winter when you will need to disconnect the filter and drain it so that it doesn't freeze. (drilling another hole in the bottom of the bucket and adding a plug can make draining easier)

here's a picture that might make it easier.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

*wow...*

That was a fast reply and extensive! Thank You!
But I just don't have the time for a huge project of putting a filter together I'd rather buy a good product that will last from Homedepot or some pond place or from a fish store like petco. Any suggestions?
Thanks again,
UF


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

65.6 Gallons huh? That's not very big so there should be alot of filters out there that would do good for that little of a pond with just white clouds. External filters are usually better than submersible. Though I understand why alot of times it is better & easier for submesible filters on some ponds. Actually on my 700 I just bought a submersible filter. For that small of a pond I don't think this filter would be a bad idea. You do need the pump though. Or one like this . Which you also still need the pump for. There's a ton of filters that would be overkill on a pond that size, that's why I recommend them.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks chick i will try the filter out when i get my pond finished


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Filter: http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=4404&Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=pond%20filters&cp=2&Nao=12&sku=649759&familyID=2913&#details
And Pump:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=242&Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=pond%20pumps&sku=528285&familyID=4782&#details

Let me know what you think of these Petco products for my pond.
Thanks,
UF


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah that wouldn't be a bad setup. That one is alot like the ones I showed you. I would go with any of them.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

*cool*

Dustin, thanks for your help!
Quick question have you ever ordered from Doctors Foster & Smith.com before? And have you used their products?
thanks again,
UF :smile:


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes I have ordered from them multiple times, in fact I just recieved a pond filter from them. Excellent customer servise, products, prices, & the items always come real quick. I've honestly never heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Pumpknbudy (Jan 16, 2006)

UbberFish said:


> Dustin, thanks for your help!
> Quick question have you ever ordered from Doctors Foster & Smith.com before? And have you used their products?
> thanks again,
> UF :smile:



If you don't mind my putting in my two cents....I agree......Drs Foster and Smith is a quality company....I have ordered many things from them, not just fish supplies......good service........good luck with your pond!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah, I order from them all the time, probably once a month.....I have a lot of pets. Excellent customer service--once I got a couple bags of bird seed that split open and some of the seed spilled. Not a lot, just a little. I shot them an e-mail, just so they'd know that the bird seed bags weren't so sturdy, and they sent me more seed ASAP. And the last time I ordered, I made the order on Tuesday night, about 10 p.m., and the order was at my door by noon Thursday. And they havea great selection at good prices. I might find something cheaper somewhere else occasionally (not often, though), but I still order from them because I know I can trust them.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I've had that happen with me before Willow, order something from them & it comes super quick. Whcih partly depends on where you live. Though they do ship out things immediately. The only place I usually find things for fish cheaper than them is Big Al's, though I like Dr's Foster Smith better.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I've had that happen with me before Willow, order something from them & it comes super quick. Whcih partly depends on where you live. Though they do ship out things immediately. The only place I usually find things for fish cheaper than them is Big Al's, though I like Dr's Foster Smith better.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

*external filter?*

I'm still debating on starting my pond or not for the summer, I've just started researching for filters and pumps...
I'm looking at this Fish Mate bio filter from Foster & Smith's:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=5285&N=62728+113343
And wondering what pump I should buy with it?
Also saw this all in one pond and filter system at petco online called supreme pondmaster 1250:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.a...tt=pond&cp=5&Nao=48&sku=648841&familyID=2914&
what do u think?
Or if you have any advice for me on what I should get for a 65 gal pond let me know I have a price range up to $50-$100 
Thanks,
UB


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

the best thing would be a fish mate 8 watt uv+bio you can get them online for 100$ including shipping it will keep it crysal caler i used one on my 500 gallon pond and it works like a charm


----------

